
JQuery UI 1.7 Released: New domain, New CSS Framework & Dramatic Updates to Controls - sant0sk1
http://blog.jquery.com/2009/03/06/jquery-ui-17-released-new-domain-new-css-framework-dramatic-updates-to-controls/
======
Skeletor
I really love how JQuery UI gets better with every release. I was working from
some of the latest subversion releases for a while, and the code and the
quality of how its packed and delivered keeps getting better.

~~~
michaelneale
Good to hear - I am about to embark on something new, I have been watching
jquery UI as I can see it saving a lot of time, but am still not committed (vs
do something a bit lower level but have more control, and more pain).

------
ionfish
Trying to read the entry on the jQuery UI blog and just getting a database
connection error message. Given that the main jQuery UI site's 'Blog' link
goes to the jQuery blog, perhaps it's not quite ready yet.

~~~
slater
Apparently, they're having some trouble with the server load:
<http://twitter.com/jeresig/status/1288325448>

(either that, or their server really IS on fire...?)

~~~
jeresig
Things should be better now - we were getting a ridiculous number of requests.
Let me know if you're still having problems, though.

------
rlm
Hasn't it been located on jqueryui.com for quite a while?

And does anyone know if they have fixed the tab-plugin so it doesn't break
back/forward in the browsers?

~~~
crescendo
From the linked blog post:

 _If you’re reading this, you probably know it already. We finally made the
switch to our very own blog at<http://blog.jqueryui.com/>, where we’ll
regularly blog about development, theming, and more during each release._

------
whatusername
Amusing. I was trying to download jqueryui earlier - and wondered why it was
so slow... obviously wasn't paying attention to the homepage.

------
trickjarrett
Richard Worth was at DrupalCon and he demoed some of the stuff 1.7 enables and
it was quite impressive.

